# Guide data for Virgin Media TiVo



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an equivalent TV listing website for the UK Virgin Media TiVo like zap2it.com is for the USA?

I am looking for the Series IDs and Episode IDs of UK only broadcast shows.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> Does anyone know if there is an equivalent TV listing website for the UK Virgin Media TiVo like zap2it.com is for the USA?
> 
> I am looking for the Series IDs and Episode IDs of UK only broadcast shows.


I don't think that there is. If you can't get the info from the virginmedia website, then it probably doesn't exist.

I am assuming that you want the official TiVo IDs. I am pretty sure that the AltEPG guys created their own (www.altepg.com).


----------

